# tupinambinae- question about a book over there in Germany.



## RehabRalphy (Jan 5, 2009)

I've been reading the book called "Mein Kampf" by Adolph Hitler and in the introduction it mentions this book being banned from several countries and illegal to even quote from. Is Germany (the birthplace of the book) one of those countries who banned this book?


----------



## tupinambinae (Jan 7, 2009)

of course it is banned in Germany.


----------



## Kharnifex (Jan 7, 2009)

as much as i'm against the banning of any book, it sure does make a lot of sense that they'd ban it.


----------

